# partition magic 8



## zombienation (Aug 6, 2003)

1 - the partitions i have c:\ 15gig all used 
d:\ 4gig all used 

c:\ is 12.4gig free with has xp pro on it 
d:\ is 440mb free has xp home on it 

2 - is the error i get when trying to display properties error 4444 on c:\ d:\ 
e:\ the second hd so it displays 

so im trying to create another partion via c:\ to put win98se on 
but i cant seem to create resize anything cause it thinks no space left so what am i doing wrong plz advice


----------



## Jumpin' Jon (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi *zombienation*,

I've just got the same error, and Googling for _"partition magic" "error #4444"_ found a single result: this forum post. Not a good start to finding a solution. So, I thought I'd let you know that you are no longer alone in having this problem.


The symptoms I'm seeing are, PQM8 shows all my drive letters fine, apart from one small 30GB SATA volume, which is shown as _"?o? (F: )"_, so the question marks are obviously a clue. The Copy option was disabled for this volume, along with many of the other tasks you might want to do, such as Resize/Move, Label, etc. Evidently, PQM8 is somehow unhappy with the formatting or content of the drive.

On my mystery drive, I have Windows Vista Beta 1 installed, so I immediatelly assumed this was the problem - that Vista maybe uses a newer revision of NTFS that XP doesn't recognise, but I see your post far pre-dates Vista.

I'll continue to investigate and post back here if I find anything.

JJ


----------



## skubasteevo (Jan 11, 2007)

Same problem, same search, same result...so I'm sure more will follow.

Although the first post might not have been, mine is indeed a Vista problem. I just recently installed Vista RC2 and I am dual-booting with XP. The drive formatted for Vista, and the drive my program files folder is located on (the only other drive which would have been modified by Vista) are both being displayed as "?01" and return the same #4444 error. Both drives were fine before the Vista install.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Have you forced a chkdsk on those volumes. You should also defrag them before you try manipulating them. I don't really think Vista itself is causing the problem as I have Vista and PM8 works OK for me (but I would not try running it under Vista - in fact I always try to run it from the CD by booting from it.


----------



## harterpc (Jan 15, 2007)

i just installed vista on a secondary hdd and got error#4444 in the properties of the master (xp) drive. it seems certain that vista mucked things up. pm8 calls the vista drive "Bad" and xp drive "?i?" and reads no free space. in reality, both drives are fine and both vista and xp run just dandy.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

As I said, it works for me!!!


----------



## harterpc (Jan 15, 2007)

dave,
thanks for the screen capture. i wonder if the fat32 xp partition or perhaps the way you sandwiched the ntfs vista partition between 2 fat32s is the ticket. i prefer ntfs (less fragmentation) but maybe worth a try. also, i seem to remember, back in rc1, not being able to install pm8 on vista (longhorn). no big cause xp runs it fine. anyhoo, thanks again.

peace...


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

PM8 will NOT run under Vista - nor should you try it.
The common factor with these failures appears to possibly be that they are alone on a different disk volume.
Can people confirm or deny this please???

I use Fat32 because I use DOS/Win98se and a lot of Linux.
All those empty spaces shown on my disks are not really empty, they all have various operating systems on them. There are 10 of them altogether, all controlled using Symon


----------



## harterpc (Jan 15, 2007)

well, yes for me. i have xp on hdd 0 and vista on hdd 1


----------



## Jailbird (Feb 7, 2007)

I went the same way as the others: Google Search for Partition Magic error 4444 and i got this error after removing Vista RC2 from my disk

Thanks for the chkdsk-hint.
Now it works!!!
:up:


----------



## perplex (Feb 21, 2007)

I've formated with PM8 and the Disk Managment System on windows xp to NTFS my second SATA Hard Drive. 

When I install Vista on secondary SATA drive the installtion is fully sucessful, I even get to mess around with vista until I RESTART. When I restart my pc it boots up windows xp. At this point I'll start Partition Magic 8 and I get the #4444 error when I look at the hard drive that has Vista installed. 

Has any one figured this out yet, other than installing only one operating system?


----------



## harterpc (Jan 15, 2007)

not to my knowledge. pm will likely release a vista compatible build before long


----------



## guitar (Jan 15, 2006)

you can partition with disc management (goto help partition) instead of partition magic


----------



## parasyte (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello, I too had error 4444 from running a check disk on the logical partition to which I installed Vista.

At first only Vista would load, like the boot loader didn't recognize the XP install. I used a boot utility and was finally able to load XP. This time the boot loader completely ignored the Vista install.

Decided to run PM8 and see if it could see the drive. It did but renamed the drive to ?F? and running check disk would give me error 4444 and listed the Severity as Critical and popped error 7, canceled by user and would stop. I'd love to show you guys a screenshot, but have no place to link it  

I either run the different OSes from the boot utility or just have to format my F: (?F?) drive and try again.


----------



## Grintor (Apr 2, 2007)

if you run a chkdsk on the troubleing Vista partition from an XP instalation (you could use the install cd's recovery consol or maybe bart's XP live CD) you will find that vista, while it uses the same version of NTFS as XP (3.1) it formats it incorrectly - not a major error but enough for PQ magic to get POed - the tenth file on the partition of any NTFS is a hidden file (not the attribute, i mean freakishly hidden) in the root called "$UPCASE" it's purpose is to Convert lowercase characters to matching Unicode uppercase characters. Vista has a minor flaw in its $UPCASE file by default and for some reason it's own chkdsk doesnt notice it, but XP's catches it. here is how the series should go - 
you boot into vista and run a chkdsk - no prob's found
you dust off the ole xp disk and run chkdsk and find an error in the uppercase file and fix it.
you boot back into vista and run another chkdsk and find no problems are still found
vista acts fine
you boot up the PQ cd and find no errors
you rejoice

at least that's how it worked for me
took quite a few trial and errors to figure that one out

~Grintor


----------



## ashers67 (Mar 31, 2007)

after failing to partition my drive (see my thread about it here:http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/556800-partition-magic-8-0-a.html)

i performed chkdsk on my only drive and recieved:
"WARNING! F Parameter not specified.
Running CHKDSK in read0only mode."
Stage 1 of 3 (verifying files) completes as does stage 2 (veryifying indexes, which deletes 6 iTunes related files)
and then says it:

"Verifying indexes complete

Errors found. CHKDSK cannot continue in read-only mode."

Not sure what to do


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

Chkdsk /f


----------



## zombienation (Aug 6, 2003)

thanks all for your replys helped heaps


----------



## ashers67 (Mar 31, 2007)

the chkdsk thing worked for me, and now i'm back to where i was before the drive changed it's name

here's what happens when i try to partition the drive


----------



## bukater (May 5, 2007)

Hello, guys.
I got this #4444 error too under powerquest pq7 and pq8 but it's ok under norton pq8.
Also I installed Vista on my hd, and i also think this is the problem.

I fix this error just by running chkdsk under win xp twice, 

if not done, put vista boot disc to CD-Drive, and switch to boot folder, run bootsect /nt52 Cor D: etc..) may give little help too.


----------



## jbezweb (Jan 3, 2005)

what can PM do that you can't do in disk management?


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

PM can handle far more file types and also works on OS's other than Vista

Although I tend to use Acronis Disk Director more now.


----------



## chadihk (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Guys
I'm New (My First Post)
I Have The Same Problem Error 4444

*I've Tried The chkdsk /f*
*& It Worked Perfectly*

I Found The Techguy While Googling This Error.
I've Noticed That The Reppeat Of This Problem Is Not Much 2 Years From The First Till The Second & Another Couple Till The Third.

By The Way, I Found That The HDD With This Problem Was Virused I Dont Know If The Virus Attacked The MBR Or Somthing Else, But It's Good To Check.

Good Luck
Chadi


----------

